
Australia has the worlds highest minimum wage - godelmachine
https://www.economist.com/asia/2019/07/20/australia-has-the-worlds-highest-minimum-wage
======
robocat
Not sure why they missed New Zealand: minimum wage is $17.70NZD which is
$11.97USD

Which looks to be more than Australia (and we are not as rich - Australia had
immense primary resources). I might be missing something...

[https://amp.economist.com/asia/2019/07/20/australia-has-
the-...](https://amp.economist.com/asia/2019/07/20/australia-has-the-worlds-
highest-minimum-wage)

~~~
zamadatix
New Zealand wasn't missed, from the opening paragraph and the first graph in
the article:

> Australia has long been at the leading edge of minimum wages. The state of
> Victoria was the second place in the world to introduce a wage floor in
> 1896, beaten only by New Zealand.

What you're probably missing is the second paragraph:

> The oecd, a club mainly of rich countries, compares minimum wages around the
> world by adjusting for inflation and the cost of living, and converting them
> into American dollars.

It's adjusted by more than "convert to USD".

